# Christmas in September?



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

As I am waiting for my yarn order to get here so I can finish my afghan, I thought I'd knit up a Christmas stocking. Did I ever say how much I love machine knitting? Hahaha :lol: This was so much fun to knit. I had a couple small leftover balls of Caron Simply Soft and knit it on the bulky 260 at tension 4. I followed this pattern. http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/11/5/1352140278745-christmas_stocking_2011_revised_marg_s_version.pdf The pattern is for a mid gauge, but I did not care if it knit up a little bigger, so used the bulky using the same number of needles called for in the pattern. I punched my own punch card for the fair isle design. It knits flat, so I mattress stitched the sides and kitchener stitched the toe. I just need to make an I-cord now to hang it up.  Ann


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love your stocking. You just never stop!


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

Brilliant must have a go at making some for the grandchildren


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice, ann. You are always the first.
But I started making Christmas stockings too on the standard machine, pattern from Knitking 1987. The seam is in the back, and they are lined.
My children got stockings that their grandmother made nearly 30 years ago, so I was going to make matching one's for their spouses. They did not match so well, so I ended up making new ones for all. The small one is for a parrotlet (crazy!)


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, Karla, those are fabulous!  Ann


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice stockings everyone!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Very nice, ann. You are always the first.
> But I started making Christmas stockings too on the standard machine, pattern from Knitking 1987. The seam is in the back, and they are lined.
> My children got stockings that their grandmother made nearly 30 years ago, so I was going to make matching one's for their spouses. They did not match so well, so I ended up making new ones for all. The small one is for a parrotlet (crazy!)


I wonder about making those to wear...I'd like a couple pair of high socks...Does anyone know of a very good pattern?


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is beautiful. Is the machine knitting easy


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Luckylady7929 said:


> That is beautiful. Is the machine knitting easy


I thought the one I did was an easy pattern to follow.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your stocking is lovely, Ann.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, that is so perfect!! Just beautiful.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Great looking socks love the colours and designs. May try this one .&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely pattern Ann. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheCountry Crafter (May 5, 2014)

Just a quick tip. I make my hangers first and put them in at the point that you hang the hem. That way i never have to go back and do it. I get better placement too.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

Love the stockings!
KarlaHW I love how you used the brackets from your machine to attach the yard stick to the door. CLEVER!


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

This is beautiful I make a lot of stockings and put names on them They are from an ols pattern out of MKN but I have used it for years


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Love the stockings. The heel and toe scare me...but I might give it a try. Thank you for sharing the pictures. You inspire me!


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Very nice, ann. You are always the first.
> But I started making Christmas stockings too on the standard machine, pattern from Knitking 1987. The seam is in the back, and they are lined.
> My children got stockings that their grandmother made nearly 30 years ago, so I was going to make matching one's for their spouses. They did not match so well, so I ended up making new ones for all. The small one is for a parrotlet (crazy!)


Karla,

I love what you've done with your stockings. Where can I find the KnitKing 1987 pattern? I have been searching for a lined stocking pattern for a very long time. I sure would appreciate it if you could point me to this one!

Thanks so much,
Nsampson


----------



## elliebe (Sep 11, 2013)

good idea


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for he remindr. I usd to knit these for bazaars. Think I'll do some this year. Your pattern seems easier than mine.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> As I am waiting for my yarn order to get here so I can finish my afghan, I thought I'd knit up a Christmas stocking. Did I ever say how much I love machine knitting? Hahaha :lol: This was so much fun to knit. I had a couple small leftover balls of Caron Simply Soft and knit it on the bulky 260 at tension 4. I followed this pattern. http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/11/5/1352140278745-christmas_stocking_2011_revised_marg_s_version.pdf The pattern is for a mid gauge, but I did not care if it knit up a little bigger, so used the bulky using the same number of needles called for in the pattern. I punched my own punch card for the fair isle design. It knits flat, so I mattress stitched the sides and kitchener stitched the toe. I just need to make an I-cord now to hang it up.  Ann


 Beautiful !!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> As I am waiting for my yarn order to get here so I can finish my afghan, I thought I'd knit up a Christmas stocking. Did I ever say how much I love machine knitting? Hahaha :lol: This was so much fun to knit. I had a couple small leftover balls of Caron Simply Soft and knit it on the bulky 260 at tension 4. I followed this pattern. http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/11/5/1352140278745-christmas_stocking_2011_revised_marg_s_version.pdf The pattern is for a mid gauge, but I did not care if it knit up a little bigger, so used the bulky using the same number of needles called for in the pattern. I punched my own punch card for the fair isle design. It knits flat, so I mattress stitched the sides and kitchener stitched the toe. I just need to make an I-cord now to hang it up.  Ann


 I just printed the pattern out, Will try this later today.. Thanks Ann


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Stop! Your getting me in the Christmas spirit and Holloween and Thanksgiving aren't here yet! I love that stocking and the other stockings that KarlaHW made on the knitting machine. Nice work and, yes, very pretty Christmas decorations.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

These are super and lovely to see, thanks for sharing!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Love all the stockings. Thanks for posting the link to the pattern you used, Ann. I'll have to try this one.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet comments.  If anyone needs the punch card design, I can take a photo of it so you can see how to punch your own.  Ann


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

That would be really lovely, thank you Ann.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is a photo of the punch card if you would like to duplicate it. The pattern calls for 59 rows for the leg of the stocking. I did 19 rows plain, 21 rows of this punch card design in fair isle, then another 19 rows plain. That centered it between the cuff and the heel. I can't wait to see some photos of your work!  Ann


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Wonderful stocking! Wouldn't that be a cute baby cocoon for a Christmas time baby?


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Many thanks Ann.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

I am so impressed with your wonderful talent on the knitting machines. Love seeing your completed projects! Beautiful stocking!


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Needed a kick start for Christmas!
All Stockings shown are great!!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Ann and Karla. Very impressive work. Love the punch card pattern.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

I love everyone's Christmas stockings.


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Ann I was so excited to see your Christmas Stocking which looked so much like one I had made. Then I realized it was my pattern you had used! Wow that makes me feel so good that folks are making these little gems. 

Our Knit Club makes these every year for various charity groups we deliver to and it was a basic pattern for them to work from - their variations were very amazing. 

I am working on mine for this Christmas donations right now as well. Trying to get them done before I get into making more mittens, toques and scarves for the grand and great grandkids. Have got their orders (color and style) so must get the way cleared before the snow flies.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Ann
Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

SOOOOO cute


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

coemarg said:


> Oh Ann I was so excited to see your Christmas Stocking which looked so much like one I had made. Then I realized it was my pattern you had used! Wow that makes me feel so good that folks are making these little gems.
> 
> Our Knit Club makes these every year for various charity groups we deliver to and it was a basic pattern for them to work from - their variations were very amazing.
> 
> I am working on mine for this Christmas donations right now as well. Trying to get them done before I get into making more mittens, toques and scarves for the grand and great grandkids. Have got their orders (color and style) so must get the way cleared before the snow flies.


Marg, Thank you for your generosity in posting this pattern in the first place! It is a great, easy pattern to follow!  I love the one you just posted - so cute!! Ann


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Excellent job!


----------

